# connection tip



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all. Wanted to share this video with u all. May come in handy, enjoy


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Good tip! That is one of the tips that is included in my articles on tuning pancake cars. The other side of the coin is that you can also have too much motor brush pressure. At least the car will run if there is too much pressure, but it will be slower, have too much brakes and tend to run hot.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

good tip,

I would also suggest taking the car apart to adjust the brush springs.
Doing so gives you better/finer control.

I show how to do it in one of my videos at the video library. http://www.ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1911


----------

